# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Lipid levels and Liver question

## Notpretty

53 TRT 
150mg Test C a week
HCG 500iu 3 times a week
Nolva is any gyno issues(Rare)
I have BPH symptoms commonly and I do take Finasteride to control it. But I take it just when symptoms increase. I have issues with start stop peeing. PSA scores are 2.5 or less so it seems Im susceptible to BPH for some reason.?.? 
NAC Choline Isotol vitamin D
SLO niacin

So above is my regimen. But I regularly get low HDL and high LDL. I also get the two liver score at the high end. I know test causes both and after watching a YouTube video by that LA doctor he said Franko Columbo used Choline Isotol to help the liver due to fatty build up. Im naturally susceptible to high Triglycerides as was my father. So I added it recently, but the question is can I do anything else to improve my numbers?

----------


## Test Monsterone

Well, I'd like to know more, too. Cardio has a moderate effect on the LDL, but not much on HDL. The HDL is not as important as the LDL, as long as it's not too low, I've been told by a dr. The good thing is, you can reduce LDL. There's nothing wrong with taking some cholesterol medication. I talked to a dr. about this and they mentioned there has been a shift in the way doctors treat high cholesterol. They used to use medicine as a last resort, but over the years, they have been using it for patients with much less severe cholesterol issues. It can be used intermittently also, during "bad" diet weeks, etc. I'd look into it. Maybe you can get a prescription.

----------

